# Emulator's on a T.V.?



## mbcrazed (Jan 16, 2013)

So, I have a smart t.v. and was wondering if it's possible to have emulators on it via Flash drive! Is it possible?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 16, 2013)

I have never heard of any... However that is a very very interesting idea...


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I have never heard of any... However that is a very very interesting idea...


If there isn't, They need to start off with a simple emu! Ex: Nes or Snes! Is there any way for me to get people to figure out the specs and stuff for this?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 16, 2013)

probably someone with more technical know how that me. Sorry dude.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> probably someone with more technical know how that me. Sorry dude.


Hmm... I still need to learn a lot about Tech too! Oh Well, Hopefully I can find something on this!~


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 16, 2013)

Get a cheap Nintendo Wii and that solves your problem.


----------



## Chary (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm. This is a good idea. Some smart TV's run off Ubuntu. Maybe that could emulate NES.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 16, 2013)

Chary said:


> Hmm. This is a good idea. Some smart TV's run off Ubuntu. Maybe that could emulate NES.


 
exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 16, 2013)

Whoa trippy as fuck, but watch out, i think the mods will remove this sig for being too big.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 16, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Whoa trippy as fuck, but watch out, i think the mods will remove this sig for being too big.


But it's Pikachu on acid!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 16, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> But it's Pikachu on acid!


I know lawl, i watched the same vid and I was like WTF?

But seriously, get yourself a image editing program and shrink that image a little bit, i don't mind but the mods might remove it.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 16, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I know lawl, i watched the same vid and I was like WTF?
> 
> But seriously, get yourself a image editing program and shrink that image a little bit, i don't mind but the mods might remove it.


Already had to remove it! t was bothering somebody's eyes, but it's cool!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 16, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Already had to remove it! t was bothering somebody's eyes, but it's cool!


See? There's also someone who needs to bitch


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 16, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> See? There's also someone who needs to bitch


If it hurts someone, I gotta change it! But, I found another cool one!


----------



## Chary (Jan 16, 2013)

Some smart TV's have PS2's built in internally. You could probably run emulators from that.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

Chary said:


> Some smart TV's have PS2's built in internally. You could probably run emulators from that.


I have a Vizio, it runs apps and stuff, like youtube, pandora, netflix, and such!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 17, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> I have a Vizio, it runs apps and stuff, like youtube, pandora, netflix, and such!


does it say what os it runs?


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> does it say what os it runs?


I don't see anything where it says it!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some TVs work with a fairly locked down version of linux, some people sought to gain root access and have done some interesting things though homebrew for them of the high end emulator persuasion is a different matter. If the browser is up to a bit you might get away with some of the javascript/html5/webgl stuff though most browsers I have seen on such TVs is barely enough to load static HTML (probably still better than Wii or PS3 mind you).
Coming at it the "proper" way though they are not so locked down as the likes of apple but not quite as free as the likes of straight android so expecting fully formed emulators or trying your hand at porting one I do not expect to come to much.

As others said though get a wii, get an original xbox, get a PC (refurb half nice core2's go for not a lot these days and do everything up to the PS2 and they can do some of the PS2 as well) or possibly grab an android tablet (or other android device) or PSP with video out as it will be far better in the long run.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Some TVs work with a fairly locked down version of linux, some people sought to gain root access and have done some interesting things though homebrew for them of the high end emulator persuasion is a different matter. If the browser is up to a bit you might get away with some of the javascript/html5/webgl stuff though most browsers I have seen on such TVs is barely enough to load static HTML (probably still better than Wii or PS3 mind you).
> Coming at it the "proper" way though they are not so locked down as the likes of apple but not quite as free as the likes of straight android so expecting fully formed emulators or trying your hand at porting one I do not expect to come to much.
> 
> As others said though get a wii, get an original xbox, get a PC (refurb half nice core2's go for not a lot these days and do everything up to the PS2 and they can do some of the PS2 as well) or possibly grab an android tablet (or other android device) or PSP with video out as it will be far better in the long run.


I have an original xbox that I don't really use. Don't you use a copy of Splinter Cell or something to soft mod it?


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Some TVs work with a fairly locked down version of linux, some people sought to gain root access and have done some interesting things though homebrew for them of the high end emulator persuasion is a different matter. If the browser is up to a bit you might get away with some of the javascript/html5/webgl stuff though most browsers I have seen on such TVs is barely enough to load static HTML (probably still better than Wii or PS3 mind you).


 
This. My kids have a high end Samsung Smart TV from early 2012, JavaScript animations seriously suck. I also thought for a while that it didn't support CSS transitions or animations, but it turned out that it did support them but maxed out at around 1fps for a simple fade-in. It does support HTML5/canvas (not webgl), and also Flash. The newer, dual core Smart TVs might fare better, but probably not enough to run anything more than a NES emulator, if even that.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

Hm.... this is all very interesting! It really sucks that bad? 1 frame for the animations?


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 17, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Hm.... this is all very interesting! It really sucks that bad? 1 frame for the animations?


On a good day, yes.  Like I said, I thought animations weren't supported at all until I jacked the duration right up.  I don't think it was a case of the TV not being able to handle it, though, just poor implementation and optimisation on the part of the developers.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> On a good day, yes. Like I said, I thought animations weren't supported at all until I jacked the duration right up. I don't think it was a case of the TV not being able to handle it, though, just poor implementation and optimisation on the part of the developers.


Wow, I'm just better off hacking the original xbox!


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> I have an original xbox that I don't really use. Don't you use a copy of Splinter Cell or something to soft mod it?


 
Mhm. It's really easy. If you're looking to play emulators on your TV, an original Xbox is amazing. It can basically become a HTPC+Gaming Library. An original Xbox can emulate everything up to the PS1 era.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

Chary said:


> Mhm. It's really easy. If you're looking to play emulators on your TV, an original Xbox is amazing. It can basically become a HTPC+Gaming Library. An original Xbox can emulate everything up to the PS1 era.


Awwww Sweet! How do I do this?!


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Awwww Sweet! How do I do this?!


Do you have an original Xbox memory card, and Mem. card to computer transfer cable? You'll also need the one of the following games; Splinter Cell/MechAssualt/Agent Under Fire

http://lifehacker.com/299809/transform-your-classic-xbox-into-a-killer-media-center


PM me with any questions.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

Chary said:


> Do you have an original Xbox memory card, and Mem. card to computer transfer cable? You'll also need the one of the following games; Splinter Cell/MechAssualt/Agent Under Fire
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/299809/transform-your-classic-xbox-into-a-killer-media-center
> 
> ...


I do have the Original Splinter Cell!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

Original xboxes- we had a nice thread on the matter
http://gbatemp.net/threads/softmodding-an-original-xbox.336034/

Short version was two broad methods split into two
1)i) Yeah you get one of three games and use a save exploit (either from a memory card that you add the hacked save to via action replace or USB drive if you do some minor wire twisting)
ii) You hotswap the hard drive shortly after it boots to a PC with IDE port and then you have the run of the drive. This means opening it up and fiddling but can be done entirely without any extra gear.

2) Hardmods
i) Chips, available for all models, can still be found and will take some soldering unless you go solder free (something I have never been a great fan of)
ii)TSOP - soldering again but doable without an extra chip, only works on xboxes up to 1.5 (the 1.6 line was the last).

Other than ability to stick any old hard drive in there (softmods take a tiny bit of effort and a compatible drive- http://xboxdrives.x-pec.com/?p=list ) there are no great benefits to either class of method.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Original xboxes- we had a nice thread on the matter
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/softmodding-an-original-xbox.336034/
> 
> Short version was two broad methods split into two
> ...


Thanks!~ I'm planning on doing the first one! I have Splinter Cell and all I need is a mem card and the usb cable!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

Making a USB adapter is just a matter of taking a USB socket (say from a USB extension cable), a controller breakaway cable (or I guess you can do it at the controller end if you prefer) and joining like coloured wires (be careful as some cheap Chinese cables did not use standard colours), leave the yellow intact. The breakaway should still work as intended and you have the added bonus of just making yourself a xbox to PC controller adapter which is nice as the controller S is an awesome piece of kit.

It seems finding a compatible USB drive (it was worse than the earlier days of the Wii USB stuff if you were around for those) is not as easy as it once was but if you are anything like most of us around here you or someone you know probably has a little collection of legacy USB drives that are not much use nowadays (512 megs and such) so try those.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Making a USB adapter is just a matter of taking a USB socket (say from a USB extension cable), a controller breakaway cable (or I guess you can do it at the controller end if you prefer) and joining like coloured wires (be careful as some cheap Chinese cables did not use standard colours), leave the yellow intact. The breakaway should still work as intended and you have the added bonus of just making yourself a xbox to PC controller adapter which is nice as the controller S is an awesome piece of kit.
> 
> It seems finding a compatible USB drive (it was worse than the earlier days of the Wii USB stuff if you were around for those) is not as easy as it once was but if you are anything like most of us around here you or someone you know probably has a little collection of legacy USB drives that are not much use nowadays (512 megs and such) so try those.


So, all I do is take this off http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...w=189&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:82 and attach a usb to it?


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> So, all I do is take this off http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...w=189&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:82 and attach a usb to it?


 
You could do that, but if your not into soldering, you could get the Xbox gameshark cable, and it'd do the same thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

Though that method would work it seems a bit overkill- I quite literally just used to take a breakaway and a USB extension, expose the internal wires (no need to bust into an end connector) with a pair of wire strippers, solder like to like and tape it all up properly.

Edit @Chary- those adapters were more for memory cards to PC and not a lot else- a cable as I was thinking can be used as a USB extension, a USB adapter for the xbox (not greatly useful when FTP exists and it is limited to USB 1.1 but still useful), a standard breakaway and an adapter to allow the xbox controller to be used on a PC (granted that is not quite as desirable as it once was but there is not a lot I would place above a controller S).


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

Chary said:


> You could do that, but if your not into soldering, you could get the Xbox gameshark cable, and it'd do the same thing.


Ya, Solderings kinda not my thing, that's my older brothers!


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though that method would work it seems a bit overkill- I quite literally just used to take a breakaway and a USB extension, expose the internal wires (no need to bust into an end connector) with a pair of wire strippers, solder like to like and tape it all up properly.


I'm not really good at soldering, that's my brothers thing!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 17, 2013)

This sounds really interesting, but I don't think this exists, yet.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2013)

You'll also need an IRC client, and know how to use FTP.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> This sounds really interesting, but I don't think this exists, yet.


That's the key word, " yet"


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

Chary said:


> You'll also need an IRC client, and know how to use FTP.


i'm pretty sure I can get an IRC, but nope, don't know how to!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

Re FTP and IRC
A lot of the original xbox stuff is not hard to find in a straight download these days and auto/easy xbins solved the IRC bit for some time now.

FTP itself- before getting into it we did mention it in passing but I will go anyway. Most stuff with the original xbox (and 360 for that matter) revolves around FTP (you can use USB after a fashion though it is incredibly annoying to use and very slow). If you are not familiar with it then FTP is an ages old protocol used for file transfer (it being a File Transfer Protocol and all)- if you want to go deep then you can but generally you put in the address (read it off your DHCP table in your router, the xbox itself or use a static one), the user and password (both are xbox for most things on the xbox) and transfer files around like you might have on older operating systems (usually left window is the PC and right is the xbox)- http://filezilla-project.org/client_screenshots.php works brilliantly.

On the USB adapter. It truly is wire to wire stuff (no PCB, no pins and no fine pitch work in sight if you do not want it to be) and if you do have a breakaway to sacrifice (at least until you can speak to someone that can solder) you can just twist the things together/use a coupler or something.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Re FTP and IRC
> A lot of the original xbox stuff is not hard to find in a straight download these days and auto/easy xbins solved the IRC bit for some time now.
> 
> FTP itself- before getting into it we did mention it in passing but I will go anyway. Most stuff with the original xbox (and 360 for that matter) revolves around FTP (you can use USB after a fashion though it is incredibly annoying to use and very slow). If you are not familiar with it then FTP is an ages old protocol used for file transfer (it being a File Transfer Protocol and all)- if you want to go deep then you can but generally you put in the address (read it off your DHCP table in your router, the xbox itself or use a static one), the user and password (both are xbox for most things on the xbox) and transfer files around like you might have on older operating systems (usually left window is the PC and right is the xbox)- http://filezilla-project.org/client_screenshots.php works brilliantly.
> ...


 
I tried (and failed) at soldering the wires when I did this. I ended up buying this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Game-Shark-...706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae09b5c32

In all honestly, it was much easier to do this, then to figure out how all the wires work, although, I probably could have saved a bit of money by doing it your way.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

Heck i bet if you grab yourself a Raspberry Pi or something you might be able to find a linux build that supports a few simple emulators.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Re FTP and IRC
> A lot of the original xbox stuff is not hard to find in a straight download these days and auto/easy xbins solved the IRC bit for some time now.
> 
> FTP itself- before getting into it we did mention it in passing but I will go anyway. Most stuff with the original xbox (and 360 for that matter) revolves around FTP (you can use USB after a fashion though it is incredibly annoying to use and very slow). If you are not familiar with it then FTP is an ages old protocol used for file transfer (it being a File Transfer Protocol and all)- if you want to go deep then you can but generally you put in the address (read it off your DHCP table in your router, the xbox itself or use a static one), the user and password (both are xbox for most things on the xbox) and transfer files around like you might have on older operating systems (usually left window is the PC and right is the xbox)- http://filezilla-project.org/client_screenshots.php works brilliantly.
> ...


Actually, I have a Question! Can you put the USB adapter on any controller? Ex: Snes,N64, sega.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

Other than the newer controllers that work via USB in the first place (360 and such like) it was pretty much just the original xbox that could take being converted to USB. Older systems used all sorts of odd methods to work (if you wanted to learn digital/signals electronics I would probably say reverse engineer and/or build adapters for game console controllers as it covers most of it) though conversion kits, premade devices (most of which do not cost a lot) and things like http://learn.adafruit.com/usb-snes-gamepad/overview exist if you just want to use one.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Other than the newer controllers that work via USB in the first place (360 and such like) it was pretty much just the original xbox that could take being converted to USB. Older systems used all sorts of odd methods to work (if you wanted to learn digital/signals electronics I would probably say reverse engineer and/or build adapters for game console controllers as it covers most of it) though conversion kits, premade devices (most of which do not cost a lot) and things like http://learn.adafruit.com/usb-snes-gamepad/overview exist if you just want to use one.


Hmm... This is very interesting!


----------

